# Moss balls and Fin Rot



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

OK, I know moss balls don't have fins, but the betta in the tank with the moss balls does. 
Let me clarify... my daughter's betta has fin rot and we have a "hospital" tank set up and are starting treatment. We have cleaned the tank Fuego was in throughly(no cleaners, just hot water) There were two moss balls in the tank, will they still hold any bacteria? can they be cleaned with just hot water? I have not put them back in the tank they are in a seperate bowl at the moment. 
Anyone with any info on moss balls would be helpful. 
Thanks.
Donna


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you know what caused his fin rot? Did you test your water for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates? As for cleaning a moss ball, I wouldn't do it with hot water, if I were to clean mine I'd . . . well I'm not sure what I'd do as I never thought it needed cleaning mine. Sorry.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

No I didn't test the water before I dumped it. Just got started with the treatment.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have had some balls go brown I am told it's cause by ammonia and fish waste so they must capture what's in the tank. While they can be renewed to be green again but a moss ball is $7.99 at Petsmart. Why not start fresh?


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

That is what I am thinking. They are still green and I am not the sort to throw things away without just cause so maybe I will give them a cute bowl of their own.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe keep the moss balls in tap water for a few weeks? The chlorine should kill off the bacteria, right? 

I had two moss balls with Rain, who had fin rot. While giving Rain medication, I put the moss balls in some tap water for about a month and a half. The moss balls are currently in my other boy's tank and he's not showing any signs of fin rot. I also lightly squeeze the moss balls in tank water during every water change so that the debris in the moss ball can come out. That's how I maintain my moss balls.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

What you may like to do is set up a bowl of tap water, swish the balls around in it and give them a really good _squeeze_, keep squeezing until gunk stops coming out of them (you might want to wear gloves to do this). Moss balls absorb water and sink, so by squeezing them you remove old, dirty water and allow the fresh water to be absorbed. Once they've been squezed they'll be smaller, and you'll likely need to re-roll them but it should "clean them out" so-to-speak.

You can also keep them in tap water while your fish undergoes treatment to let any potential nasties die off.

Fin rot can be caused by a variety of bacteria that is ever-present in aquaria, to my knowledge, and it doesn't usually take hold unless the fish's immune system is compromised due to stress, poor water quality _or_ old age. I don't think you'll have any problems with the moss balls. Remember to squeeze 'em out regularly in old tank water when doing water changes to get rid of detritus.


----------



## WDW Donna (Jun 28, 2009)

Wonderful info, thank you! I have them in a bowl of tap water at the moment while Fuego goes through his treatment.


----------

